# Giveaway! WIN projectSAM Symphobia 4 - Pandora!



## WERNERBROS (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi dear composers. Win a beautiful library from projectSAM - Symphobia 4: Pandora! ( LINK ) CLICK HERE to enter competition: http://giveaway.alexpfeffer.co/ref/Xv28594346 (CLICK TO ENTER)

Competition is held by Alex Pfeffer.

Entries will be accepted online starting on the beginning of 11th of Nov, 2019 and ending at the end of the 18th of Nov, 2019. 

Terms and conditions apply.


----------



## toomanynotes (Jun 9, 2020)

who won?


----------

